# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Öok leziz Tayyip Fıkraları...

## bozok

*üok leziz Tayyip Fıkraları...*



Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan Başkanlık sistemini açıkladı ya ;hepimiz sevincimizden gülüp -oynadık.Ben de ailenizin yazarı olarak daha çok hoplayın-zıplayın diye sizler “Tayyip fıkraları” mönüsü hazırladım.

Hadi afiyet olsun!..

Başbakan Erdoğan, dış destek aramak için İngiltere'yi ziyarete gitmiş. Ziyareti sırasında Kraliçe tarafından çay içmeye davet edilen Erdoğan, Kraliçe’ye kendi liderlik felsefesinin ne olduğunu sormuş. Kraliçe de “çevremi akıllı insanlarla doldurmak” cevabını vermiş. Erdoğan bunun üzerine Kraliçe’ye çevresindeki insanların akıllı olup olmadıklarını nasıl ayırt ettiğini sormuş. Kraliçe, “onlara doğru soruları sorarak ayırt ediyorum” diye yanıtlamış ve “İzin verin göstereyim” demiş. 

Kraliçe hemen Tony Blair'i aramış ve “Sayın başbakan, lütfen bu soruya cevap verin:

Annenizin bir çocuğu var, babanızın bir çocuğu var ve bu çocuk sizin ne kız ne de erkek kardeşiniz. kimdir bu?” diye sormuş.

*Tony Blair:* “Bu benim majesteleri “diye yanıtlamış.

*Kraliçe:*”doğru. teşekkürler,iyi çalışmalar Blair demiş ve Erdoğan'a dönerek gördünüz mü Sayın Erdoğan?” demiş.

“evet majesteleri, çok teşekkür ederim, bu metodunuzu kesinlikle kullanacağım” diyerek oradan ayrılmış.

Yurda dönüşünde hemen Unakıtan'ı yanına çağıran Erdoğan, “Kemal abi sana soracağım bir soruyu cevaplamanı istiyorum” demiş. 

Unakıtan, “tabii efendim, nedir?”

Erdoğan'da aynı soruyu Bakan Unakıtan'a sormuş. Kemal Unakıtan “efendim bunu biraz düşünüp sonra size cevap versem?” demiş.

Erdoğan kabul etmiş ve Unakıtan oradan ayrılmış, vakit kaybetmeden Bakanlar Kurulu’nu toplantıya çağırmış, saatlerce bu soru üzerinde düşünmüşler, ama kimse bir cevap bulamamış. 

En sonunda Kemal Unakıtan, Kemal Derviş'i aramış ve durumu açıkladıktan sonra soruyu Kemal Derviş'e sormuş.

Derviş, “Bunda bilemeyecek ne var, tabii ki benim!”diye yanıtlamış.

Cevabı alan Unakıtan hemen Tayyip'i arayarak:

“Cevabı buldum efendim, kim olduğunu biliyorum, sayın Kemal derviş” demiş. 

Tayyip büyük bir hayal kırıklığıyla cevap vermiş:

“Yanlış cevap Kemal abi doğru cevap Tony Blair idi.”

* * * 
Tayyip ile Bush ilk buluşmalarında birbirlerine hava atarlar. Bush Tayyip'e : "bizde öyle bir teknoloji var ki, ölüyü diriltiriz" der. Tayyip altta kalmaz ve o da; "bizdeki teknoloji çok farklı, partimizin bütün elemanları 100 metreyi, 3 saniyede koşmayı beceriyor" der. Türkiye'ye döndüğünde Tayyip'i bir düşünce alır. Danışmanlarını çağırır ve attığı palavrayı anlatır; "haftaya Bush geliyor, yalanımız ortaya çıkarsa ne yaparız?" diye sorar. danışmanlarından biri hemen cevap verir: 

- Onlara ölüyü nasıl dirilttiğini sordunuz mu?

- Hayır sormadık.

- O halde hiç korkmayın Başbakanım, alın Bush'u Anıtkabir'e götürün ve Atatürk'ü diriltmesini isteyin. Diriltemezse o rezil olur. Yok eğer diriltirse, siz zaten 100 metreyi 3 saniyede koşarsınız!..

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- En çok sevdiğiniz iki şeyi söyler misiniz?

- Birincisi kriz yaratmak, ikincisi yarattığım krizi çözmek... 

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Türk Ceza Yasası’na ilişkin görüşünüz nedir?

- Neredeki görüşümü istiyorsunuz; Ankara’dakini mi Brüksel’dekini mi?’.. 

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Yokuşu mu seversin inişi mi?

- Kardeşim, bunun zikzaklısı yok mu?..

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Sizce parti içi uyum nedir?

- Herkesin benim görüşüme katılmasına uyum denir. Sonra da benim bütün görüşlerimi değiştirip Brüksel’in görüşlerine katılmama, uyumun güçlenmesi... 

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Ankara’nın en çok nesini seversiniz?

- Brüksel’e dönüşünü...

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Ankara’da “AB bizim içişlerimize karışamaz, kararları kendimiz alırız” demiştiniz. Sonra da Meclis’i toplama kararını Brüksel’de aldınız. “AB’nin istediklerini yapacağız” dediniz. Bu çelişki değil mi?

- Hayır... Ben içişlerimiz derken AKP’nin içişlerini kastettim. AB, Türkiye’nin her şeyine karışabilir ama, AKP’nin içine karışamaz. Ben bunu demek istedim...

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Ekonomiyi nasıl yönetirsiniz?

- İş alemini karşıma alırım... “Bana ters çıkarsanız, kriz çıkar. Sessiz olun, her şeyin iyiye gittiğini söyleyin, başka bir şey demeyin” derim... Böylece ekonomi nereye giderse gitsin, iyiye gitmiş olur...

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Sizce muhalefet nedir?

- İktidara yardımcı olan partilere “muhalefet partileri” denir...

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- “Demokrasi benim için tramvaydır... Onunla istediğim yere kadar gider, inerim” demiştiniz. Hala aynı görüşte misiniz?

- Hayır... Değilim... Ben de değiştim. Tramvay raydan çıkabiliyor. Hedefi sağlama almak lazım. Demokrasi benim için tramvay değil, raydır. İstediğim yere kadar döşerim, üzerinde istediğim hızda giderim...

* * * 
Erdoğan’a sormuşlar:

- Reform nedir?

- AB bir form verir, bunu doldururuz. Geri göndeririz. Bu işleme reform denir...

* * * 
Fıkra bu ya...

Tayyip Erdoğan Devlet Başkanı olur olmaz Atatürk’ün adının çevresinde bir tartışma başlatır. İktidara yakın basın mensuplarının önünde Atatürk’ün mezarını açmaya karar verirler. Kalkar, giderler Anıtkabir’e. Erdoğan, Abdullah Gül ve Bülent Arınç’ı gönderir önden; "Gidin bakın bakalım, ne var içerde?" diyerek. Gül, Arınç ikilisi girip bakarlar ki, Atatürk doğrulmuş, dik dik bakıyor... Tırsıp kaçarlar dışarıya... Tayyip'e gidip durumu anlatırlar. Erdoğan , “Olmaz öyle şey!” diyerek mezar odasına yönelir. Odada Atatürk yoktur ama küçük bir not vardır: “Samsun’a gidiyorum!.. Oradan da Amasya’ya geçeceğim!..



*avazturk.com* / 19.4.2010

----------

